# +++ Wichtiger Hinweis - Forumbetreuung +++



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Forumbesucher,

wir möchten Euch für Eure Partizipation, Eure Beiträge und Anregungen seit der On-line Premiere dieses Forums danken.

In der Zeit vom 02. July bis 13. July 2004 werden wir aufgrund verschiedener Events, d.h. Eröffnung des "Canadian Corner" in München  und des BikeFestivals in Garmisch-Partenkirchen, bei dem Race Face als exklusiver Sponsor des Race Face DH-Sprint presented by VITTEL+energy auftritt, keine Möglichkeit haben Eure Fragen und Anliegen in gewohnter Weise zu bearbeiten. Wir laden Euch an, uns während dieser Events zu besuchen, so daß man sich "face-to-face" kennlernen kann. In dringenden Fällen wendet Euch bitte an unseren Tech-Support im _*BIKE*ACTION_ Forum. 

Für Euer Verständnis danken wir Euch im voraus


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Juli 2004)

wie passend... wann ist denn das ding da in garmisch genau? kostet das eintritt? steht da zufällig ein 19,5" switch zum probefahren rum? (nicht das ich mir eins leisten könnte, aber man kann ja mal etwas reeller träumen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frorider (1. Juli 2004)

Das Bike Festival in Garmisch ist von 9.-11. Juli. Ich bin auf jeden Fall da;-)


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juli 2004)

frorider schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike Festival in Garmisch ist von 9.-11. Juli. Ich bin auf jeden Fall da;-)



ok, da hab ich keine zeit... prüfungen.


----------

